# PHP52 - way to get it back to ports tree



## elpek (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Since PHP52 has reached EOL on March 1st but some of us still need it - I want to find out what is the "right way" of getting php52 and its modules back to system's ports tree. Correct me if my way of thinking is wrong:

1. Copy all of the needed php52 related stuff into custom category in ports tree.
2. Add missing information about PHP52 to bsd.php.mk file.
3. Make changes to local meta-packages that depend on php52 (change origins).

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2014)

I really suggest upgrading to 5.3 or higher. Using end-of-life products is just asking for trouble. Especially internet facing software like PHP. The end-of-life has been announced quite a while ago, why haven't you started migrating? It could have been done by now.

As for getting it back into the ports tree, that's not going to happen. So there's no "right way".


----------



## elpek (Mar 6, 2014)

I have migrated most of websites to PHP54 but there are still few of them that need to be run with PHP52 (noone cares of rewriting them but still want them to be up and running).


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2014)

If no one cares enough to fix them it's high time to switch them off.


----------

